# Our first grow



## Jkjiv

My wife and I will be journaling our first grow here.   We are growing in a 2x4 tent with a cob led light.  We are 2 weeks in, the strain is Raspberry cough from Nirvana.  We actually bought the almost 2 years ago and didnt know if they would germinate.  We tried 2 of them and they both popped. We are just hoping we dont screw it up lol.
*Soil is fox farms, happy frog
*grow light is a Full Spectrum Reflector 800w COB LED


----------



## I like big buds

Pictures at 2 weeks


----------



## WeedHopper




----------



## Jkjiv

We went right to a 2 gal cloth pot with seedlings, hope that wasn't a mistake.
Will we need to transplant to a larger pot before flower?


----------



## Jkjiv

One day after fertilizing with 1/2 dose with fox farms grow big there is a noticeable difference.  We weren't sure if it was too early to start feeding but growth seemed really slow for being 3 weeks in.






Second pic was last night when we fed


----------



## Cannagrammy

That growth is a bit slow for 3 weeks in my opinion.   I think it could be because you potted them in a slightly larger pot then necessary, the plant spends a lot of time building roots under the soil and you don't see much growth up top.  @WeedHopper or @putembk , is there anything to that thinking of mine?   Lol, sorry, really high atm, lol


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Hello there my fellow new cultivators,
Welcome to the passion.this in my opinion is the best cannabis grow journal site ever.its very easy and simple to post and study others threads.you can catch me over at (Back in the saddle again x2)
And if you want to catch a seed to harvest grow journal featuring nirvana's gsc, blue dream and og kush then check out my latest full grow journal here called (Back in the saddle again).as far as I'm concerned nirvana has some of the best prices in the biz considering they also have legit strains, I mean legit.wellnif you have any questions please feel free to send em my way,from one cultivator to another,s happy growing to all of y'all.ill end this with a pic of a gsc purple pheno I flowers thru my latest grow...


----------



## Cannagrammy

I'm watching that thread!  That bud is gorgeous!


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Cannagrammy said:


> I'm watching that thread!  That bud is gorgeous!


Thanks friend, yeah this gsc pheno is gorgeous, she was the only pheno I kept of the five gsc I ran the last grow.i got three of that lil lady flowering in (Back in the saddle again x2).though this time around I've vegged two weeks longer and all eight of thr girls are alot bigger.again thx for the compliments.happy growing to u bro.


----------



## Jkjiv

Cannagrammy said:


> That growth is a bit slow for 3 weeks in my opinion.   I think it could be because you potted them in a slightly larger pot then necessary, the plant spends a lot of time building roots under the soil and you don't see much growth up top.  @WeedHopper or @putembk , is there anything to that thinking of mine?   Lol, sorry, really high atm, lol


I should also mention that we had all four lights on for the first 2 week and I suspected it might have been too much light, growth seemed to improve some after turning 2 of them off. The lights are 18" from the top of the leaves.


----------



## Cannagrammy

Actually, that's exactly what I do.   My plants don't see dark until their third week of life, so that isn't an issue. 

What type of lights are you taking about?   18" might be too high or too low, depending on lighting.


----------



## Jkjiv

grow light is a Full Spectrum Reflector 800w COB LED similar to this pic except mine is white paint. I found the same light with a different brand on it.  That's all I really have to go on.


----------



## Cannagrammy

can you tell me the brand?   I can't read it on the picture, and I'm betting that it's not really 800 watts.

Sorry, phone dying and I have no way to change until the sun comes up, be back first thing tomorrow!


----------



## Jkjiv

Jkjiv said:


> grow light is a Full Spectrum Reflector 800w COB LED similar to this pic except mine is white paint.


So 18" is ok?


----------



## Jkjiv

Cannagrammy said:


> can you tell me the brand?   I can't read it on the picture, and I'm betting that it's not really 800 watts.
> 
> Sorry, phone dying and I have no way to change until the sun comes up, be back first thing tomorrow!





Cannagrammy said:


> can you tell me the brand?   I can't read it on the picture, and I'm betting that it's not really 800 watts.
> 
> Sorry, phone dying and I have no way to change until the sun comes up, be back first thing tomorrow!


No I believe that's 800w equivalent,  brand is Marswell. They run very cool, to cool actually, can't get the tent temp much over 70.


----------



## Jkjiv

We actually put a heat mat under them but it hasn't helped much


----------



## Jkjiv

Kyfarmerb said:


> Hello there my fellow new cultivators,
> Welcome to the passion.this in my opinion is the best cannabis grow journal site ever.its very easy and simple to post and study others threads.you can catch me over at (Back in the saddle again x2)
> And if you want to catch a seed to harvest grow journal featuring nirvana's gsc, blue dream and og kush then check out my latest full grow journal here called (Back in the saddle again).as far as I'm concerned nirvana has some of the best prices in the biz considering they also have legit strains, I mean legit.wellnif you have any questions please feel free to send em my way,from one cultivator to another,s happy growing to all of y'all.ill end this with a pic of a gsc purple pheno I flowers thru my latest grow...View attachment 264117


Following now...


----------



## Oldbay

Exciting times - I’ve got my popcorn for the show!


----------



## Jkjiv

We got some new tools last week, now to learn how to use them haha








						Digital PH Meter +TDS & EC Water Quality Tester +Soil Moisture Test Garden Tool  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Digital PH Meter +TDS & EC Water Quality Tester +Soil Moisture Test Garden Tool at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Jkjiv

If I'm using this meter what is the ideal light reading I should be getting at the top of the canopy?  



Right now the reading is around 350, and I'm not sure what that even means


----------



## Jkjiv

Cannagrammy said:


> That growth is a bit slow for 3 weeks in my opinion.   I think it could be because you potted them in a slightly larger pot then necessary, the plant spends a lot of time building roots under the soil and you don't see much growth up top.  @WeedHopper or @putembk , is there anything to that thinking of mine?   Lol, sorry, really high atm, lol


Ok actually today is actually 3 weeks from germination, I somehow added time on my other post.  But I still think the growth is really compact, this strain is supposed to be pretty tall.  My wife will be posting 3week pics later today after 6 when the lights come back on. Could it be too much light, not enough? We just got our first set of 5 leaves


----------



## Muddy Paws

I just ran a set of GSC and they veg VERY SLOW...the longest veg times I've ever seen. I vegged mine for 4 months before it got big enough to flower.
They look good, just give them time to grow.


----------



## Jkjiv

Muddy Paws said:


> I just ran a set of GSC and they veg VERY SLOW...the longest veg times I've ever seen. I vegged mine for 4 months before it got big enough to flower.
> They look good, just give them time to grow.


Yeah we're not going to panic as long as they look healthy, I just dont know much about these lights we have and I can't find much on them.  They were everywhere when we bought them now I think there's on seller on ebay.  We just want to get everything right as much as possible. Thanks for your help


----------



## I like big buds

3 weeks first set of 5 leaves


----------



## Mike143

They may look little now,but in Time,key here is time,they will grow rapidly.
I think they look good.I remember my first grow,nervous about everything I did.Have fun and don't be afraid to try things,marijuana plants are quite resilient.Sometimes you will get a runt,and I don't care what you do to it,it will just stay a runt but runts are just as potent.Happy Growing,I do have one suggestion though,I used Grow Big for awhile,until I used ff kanga roots,that stuff makes them jump like nothing I have ever seen.


----------



## Jkjiv

Mike143 said:


> They may look little now,but in Time,key here is time,they will grow rapidly.
> I think they look good.I remember my first grow,nervous about everything I did.Have fun and don't be afraid to try things,marijuana plants are quite resilient.Sometimes you will get a runt,and I don't care what you do to it,it will just stay a runt but runts are just as potent.Happy Growing,I do have one suggestion though,I used Grow Big for awhile,until I used ff kanga roots,that stuff makes them jump like nothing I have ever seen.


Your so right, thanks for the tip, and we will definitely try the kanga next time!


----------



## I like big buds

l


----------



## Jkjiv

I like big buds said:


> l


We've been doing some training, which is now complete.  Repotted with fresh happy frog mixed with some super smelly "super soil" concentrate.  Now thinking we should skip a feeding or two because of the good soil?  Hoping for a lot of growth now...


----------



## Kyfarmerb

That sounds like a great course of action bro, happy growing to you bro


----------



## Jkjiv




----------



## boo

what's in the little dishes in the grow pots, they have brown stuff in them...


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Absolute gorgeous bro, these girls are ready to be tied every witch way!!!


----------



## Jkjiv

boo said:


> what's in the little dishes in the grow pots, they have brown stuff in them...




Lol,  Experimental pest control.  Although we forgot to put the bowls back in the grow pots (on top), Mint is supposed to repel bugs, so....


----------



## Kyfarmerb

I love experimental pest control, yes I've heard the same thing about the mint.That top cover though will help with pests digging and nesting in your top soil.after I found hydroton pebbles I will never go back!!! Looking great bro, happy growing to you


----------



## Jkjiv

Kyfarmerb said:


> I love experimental pest control, yes I've heard the same thing about the mint.That top cover though will help with pests digging and nesting in your top soil.after I found hydroton pebbles I will never go back!!! Looking great bro, happy growing to you


I am going to have to look into hydroton pebbles, no idea what that is.


----------



## Jkjiv

Kyfarmerb said:


> I love experimental pest control, yes I've heard the same thing about the mint.That top cover though will help with pests digging and nesting in your top soil.after I found hydroton pebbles I will never go back!!! Looking great bro, happy growing to you


Are you using those as a mulch?


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Jkjiv said:


> I am going to have to look into hydroton pebbles, no idea what that is.


Check out my last run here,(back in the saddle again) I got some pics thru veg that show them input.there great to stop bugs from nesting in the soil and also the pebbles naturally stop the watering breakage that happens to top soil when watering.Happy growing to you bro


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Here ya go,sorry I have lazy moments also.you can find multiple brands of it on Amazon all reasonably priced.


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Jkjiv said:


> Are you using those as a mulch?


Well it works in all the same ways mulch does I recon but I found them in my quest to prevent bugs, pests and it was a plus that it stops topsoil breakage that happens thru the process of watering.


----------



## Jkjiv

Any advice on when to put into flower?


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Jkjiv said:


> Any advice on when to put into flower?


Well it's all about what you want out of her at this point.you have done a great job at training her bro, honestly with the pot size your rocking I'd give her another week to ten days of veg then put her into flower.just expect growth of double to triple in first two weeks of flip.happy happy


----------



## Kyfarmerb

Happy growing bro.


----------



## cardgenius

I didn’t see how much head room you’ve got but theyre still quite small. I’d give them another couple weeks before flipping.


----------



## Jkjiv

Kyfarmerb said:


> Well it's all about what you want out of her at this point.you have done a great job at training her bro, honestly with the pot size your rocking I'd give her another week to ten days of veg then put her into flower.just expect growth of double to triple in first two weeks of flip.happy happy


Thanks!  Watched a lot of videos on training and with the expected height of this strain we went with the manifold method.  Pot is 5 gal btw.  We're pretty proud of how it's gone so far so we'll see how the rest goes.


----------



## Jkjiv

cardgenius said:


> I didn’t see how much head room you’ve got but theyre still quite small. I’d give them another couple weeks before flipping.


I'll have to post a pic of the whole tent for head space.


----------



## Jkjiv

Kyfarmerb said:


> Well it's all about what you want out of her at this point.you have done a great job at training her bro, honestly with the pot size your rocking I'd give her another week to ten days of veg then put her into flower.just expect growth of double to triple in first two weeks of flip.happy happy


What we want is maximum bud lol, but without growing out of the cone of light.  Not a fan of this light for this tent, I should probably have two of them.  Or I may get a 4ft t5 grow light, need to do some more research on that though.


----------



## Kyfarmerb

If you was to 


Jkjiv said:


> What we want is maximum bud lol, but without growing out of the cone of light.  Not a fan of this light for this tent, I should probably have two of them.  Or I may get a 4ft t5 grow light, need to do some more research on that though.


If you were to go the way of flowering with a t5 I'd suggest a very even canopy as you would need to get the t5 within say 3-6 inches from canopy level.but as far as y'all wanting to max out there potential I am a believer in hps for the job.with a good heavy yielding strain alongside proper root development inside the right size growing medium and the proper plant training and a man could give his chance at great harvest s.But as I always say,how much are you willing to put in is how much one should expect to get out of his garden or her garden.happy growing to you all!!!.


----------



## Jkjiv

Jkjiv said:


> I'll have to post a pic of the whole tent for head space.


@cardgenius  This strain will be in flower 9 to 11 weeks which makes me think there will a lot more growing after its flipped to flower.


----------



## Jkjiv

Update, 8 weeks of veg


----------



## mindtrip

Looking good! How much longer before you flip?


----------



## Jkjiv

mindtrip said:


> Looking good! How much longer before you flip?


Good question, we're trying to figure that out.


----------



## Cannagrammy

Jkjiv said:


> Good question, we're trying to figure that out.



If they were mine, I'd flip. 

Expect them to likely double in size.   How much space do you still have until the plants reach your light? 

Are you still gonna flower with T5's?


----------



## Jkjiv

Cannagrammy said:


> If they were mine, I'd flip.
> 
> Expect them to likely double in size.   How much space do you still have until the plants reach your light?
> 
> Are you still gonna flower with T5's?


Not this time around, if I do I was thinking the led version of t5

 I've been following a video on indica institute on manifold training and they recommend 18" to 24" to flip I think we are going to go with the low end of that range.  Just measured tonight and we're at 14" from the top of the dirt.


----------



## Cannagrammy

if they are both indica, it will help with less stretch.   I think your plan is a good one, good luck, I can't wait to see those buds forming.


----------



## Jkjiv

Cannagrammy said:


> if they are both indica, it will help with less stretch.   I think your plan is a good one, good luck, I can't wait to see those buds forming.


Just looked up the strain again, raspberry cough from Nirvana,  70% sativa, 30% indica


----------



## Jkjiv

Bought these three as a kit but I dont understand why there are two for bloom.  Anyone have advice?

We've been using grow big once a week 3Tbl/gal for veg but we will be flipping to flower by next weekend and we dont know how to use the other two.


----------



## cardgenius

Plants are looking great! Vegging for that extra time will really increase your yield.

I’d use the Grow Big until week 3 of flower, then switch over to Tiger Bloom. As for the Big Bloom, Fox Farm says to use it in addition to the Grow Big and Tiger Bloom.


----------



## Kyfarmerb

cardgenius said:


> Plants are looking great! Vegging for that extra time will really increase your yield.
> 
> I’d use the Grow Big until week 3 of flower, then switch over to Tiger Bloom. As for the Big Bloom, Fox Farm says to use it in addition to the Grow Big and Tiger Bloom.


I use all three, exactly how is stated above.get great results.happy growing to you


----------



## Jkjiv

And what about molasses should I use that also during flower?


----------



## Jkjiv

Whew did they ever start stinking though! Lol  not even in flower yet but skunk


----------



## Jkjiv

They grew like crazy since we watered Sunday, so today is day 1 of flower, 9 to 11 weeks to go...ugh.


----------



## Jkjiv

Jkjiv said:


> And what about molasses should I use that also during flower?


Any advice on how and when to use molasses?


----------



## Jkjiv

Hunting for 1st signs of flowers...
From what I've read humidity should be 65% and temps should be 65° to 80°?
We can't seem to get those in range.  Best we can get on humidity is 50% and temp has been between 65 to 70 mostly 65ish.  I'm thinking maybe a warm humidifier might solve both problems?


----------



## Jkjiv

We have fungus gnats!  Help



No yellow leaves yet but there appears to have been at least one life cycle because there are a lot of fliers. Tonight.  Anyone had any luck with peroxide?


----------



## Jkjiv

Week 2 flower


----------



## Jkjiv

Jkjiv said:


> We have fungus gnats!  HelpView attachment 266203
> 
> No yellow leaves yet but there appears to have been at least one life cycle because there are a lot of fliers. Tonight.  Anyone had any luck with peroxide?


 OK, I put a thin layer of cinnamon on top of the soil and then a layer of *diatomaceous earth *And mixed those in slightly into the top 1/2" of soil.  The I covered that with about an inch of play sand so no soil can be seen.  I couldn't find yellow sticky traps so I put white sticky cards the whole way around the rim.  The sticky traps caught a lot of the flyers. Through researching this i found there is a sickness associated with neem oil that just so happens to match all the symptoms of a mysterious sickness my wife (heavy smoker) gets a couple times a year.  So now we have another good reason to grow.  Anyways it seems like we brought the fungus gnats under control for now, we'll see in a week.

Here's a close up of one of out flowers...


----------



## Jkjiv

Almost 4 weeks in flower, we just finished feeding and giving them sledgehammer as the lights shut off for night time.


----------



## Jkjiv

Just posting some pics of the progress so far.


----------



## WeedHopper

Looking good my friend.
And now judging from your posting on the Flushing Thread ,, you wont be starving your girls and wasting your time flushing.


----------



## Jkjiv

Out of the 2 giant plants we ended up with only about 95 grams.  But they were potent, tasty little buds.


----------



## WeedHopper

Nice job bro.


----------



## ROSTERMAN




----------

